# My Naltrexone experience



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Today is my third day on Naltrexone for marijuana induced DR and, I must say, I am a bit disappointed so far. Firstly, the drug is extremely difficult for me to tolerate. I switched taking the drug at night, instead of in the morning as prescribed, because the intense drowsiness and low energy is too much and affects my daily life. After the second day, I was convinced my brain fog increased and now it seems as if my derealization is actually increasing. I lowered the dosage to see if it will help. Here's my timeline so far:

Day 1: 50mg in the morning
Day 2: 25mg in the morning, 25 mg that night.
Day 3: 25mg at night.

I'm working my way up to 100mg/day, although I read that 200mg is generally needed to see effectiveness with DR.

I'll post my updates here,

Stephen


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Steve Cronin said:


> Today is my third day on Naltrexone for marijuana induced DR and, I must say, I am a bit disappointed so far. Firstly, the drug is extremely difficult for me to tolerate. I switched taking the drug at night, instead of in the morning as prescribed, because the intense drowsiness and low energy is too much and affects my daily life. After the second day, I was convinced my brain fog increased and now it seems as if my derealization is actually increasing. I lowered the dosage to see if it will help. Here's my timeline so far:
> 
> Day 1: 50mg in the morning
> Day 2: 25mg in the morning, 25 mg that night.
> ...


Keep at it for a few more days...I didn't benefit from it but others here have supposedly. Also keep in mind that naloxone, the IV formulation of this drug, is the one with the most DP research behind it, not naltrexone.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont remember having any side effects, but i'm on 250mgs now and don't have any now that i've been on it a while, and i'm usually sensitive to side effects. you might look at the simeon studies for how long it took for it to take effect before you consider stopping it, it may need a couple weeks, and if you want you could call your pharmacist and ask if the side effects generally go away quickly or not....... "quickly" in side effect land could be a week or so......


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Any updates? Hope things are going well.


----------

